# Air stones



## safireeyz (Apr 30, 2008)

I have some air stones in my 72g and I have the way they look, they standout. How do you hide them in your tanks? Do you have any pics of them setup too
Thanks


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I use a wooden air stone as a co2 diffuser, take a look at my tank link. Its hidden behind the large piece of driftwood on the left.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't use one anymore. I used one in my first tank and didn't like listening to the pump and the bubbles looked so unnatural.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

is there a reason you want them.

the air strips are easier to hide, by covering with gravel, but overall they do still tend to show.

personally hate the use of bubbles in a tank, I have air powered filtration on some tanks. but thats a huge amount different to the airlines and so on.

and there are far better ways to oxygenate the tank with the use of power filters.


----------

